# Line eye or something there?



## Shakeitout

Hi everyone. The bottom test here was what my positive looked like with my now 3 year old from 11 to 15 dpo and then it got darker. I’m inspecting today’s top test like a mad lady. Anyone see anything? Thanks in advance for replies!


----------



## Aphy

I see a line...fx it keeps getting darker!


----------



## Shakeitout

Thankyou. I actually have a copper coil and have had for 3 years, but I feel really odd this week and have had moments that reminded me of how I felt before my BFP before. Period is due in 2 days but the urge to test got the better of me. I’ll do it again in the morning with FMU!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :)


----------



## love.peace

Good luck


----------



## mummy2lola

I see a line,good luck for either way u want it to turn out xx


----------

